# Website with dividend list?



## The Owls (26 March 2010)

Good afternoon.
I am looking for a site that lists the dividends for the top 100 or 200 of the companies listed on the ASX. What I would like is to be able to sort the list by dividend and if the dividend is franked or not. I know I can do it individually but the list will save me time and give greater info. Thank you in advance.........


----------



## dutchie (26 March 2010)

http://www.incomeinvestor.com.au/


----------



## awg (26 March 2010)

The Owls said:


> Good afternoon.
> I am looking for a site that lists the dividends for the top 100 or 200 of the companies listed on the ASX. What I would like is to be able to sort the list by dividend and if the dividend is franked or not. I know I can do it individually but the list will save me time and give greater info. Thank you in advance.........




An easy way to do what you want is run a scan via an online broker, and it  can be specified to rank companies based on market cap, div, franking and various other criteria


----------

